# What does "exclusively breastfed" mean?



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

I know this sounds like a stupid question, but humor me for a second...

Does "exclusively breastfed" mean exclusively fed _by_ the breast, meaning 100% nourishment from the breast, no outside supplementation, however it is fed (nursing or bottle). Or does it mean exclusively breastfed _at_ the breast, not even EBM in a bottle?

I use EBM on occasion, mostly while I'm at the doctors having my weekly blood work (I have a blood disorder) so hubby can feed her at home without making her sit in a germy waiting room for 2 hours.

So, is she "exclusively breastfed"?


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

There is no such thing as a stupid question, really! I say yes, she is exclusively breastfed. I thought the answer was obvious til I read your question and now Im not totally sure, but, I think it means 100 breastmilk, however it is fed. Ive worked with moms with babies with feeding tubes who pump and fed through the tube, and those babes are still considered breastfed.

Yeah, because when my doc would ask if we sup. with bottle and I said, bottle with bm, my doc said yeah no thats not supplementing, its just getting the bm a diffrent way.


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

I agree that exclusively BF means nothing but breastmilk, regardless of the method of feeding.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I think it all depends on how you think about it. Some people think any kind of bottle or similar things, and you're no longer "exclusively" breastfeeding. Others think as long as the child is only recieving breastmilk, then he/she is EBF, regardless of how they're getting it. I am actually going to attempt "pure" exclusive breastfeeding with this next baby. No bottles, supplementers, cups, whatever- of ANY kind. I would like to use LAM for family planning, and I learned that even pumping and giving bottles of BM can make that less effective. Being a woman whose period returned at 8 weeks pp, regardless of breastfeeding, I'm not taking any chances this time around


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

regardless of the method, its just a full diet of bm only.


----------



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

wondered same thing actually. but yes, i would say that your baby (as well as mine) is exculsively breastfed because nothing else is given.


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm an exclusive pumper (not by choice) and struggle with what terminology is appropriate for me to use. I tell medical professionals that I'm lactating. However, I never say that my babe is breastfed because she unfortunately does not breastfeed. Even though she has never had formula, I still feel like I'm lying if I say we're breastfeeding. So, I say she eats bm.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Exclusively getting breastmilk









love and peace.


----------



## Love_My_Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

I'd say that a diet of 100% breastmilk, regardless of how it's fed, qualifies.


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

I think the WHO has a definition for it, which was quoted once in order to chastise me when I said my 8 month old (at the time) dd was exclusively bf EXCEPT for a small amount of water and the occasional taste of fruit







.

I remember it specifies that a baby can't receive ANYTHING by mouth except bm and still be considere EBF -- not even water. Which seems a little draconian to me. Does that mean a reflux baby who takes Zantac isn't EBF? If my dd eats a piece of dirt, is she no longer EBF?









Anyway, I can't remember if it addressed the method of delivery. I'm sure it's on their site somewhere. But as far as I'm concerned, if the baby is being given breastmilk as their only form of _nutrition_, then they're exclusively bf







.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Thanx ladies. I consider her exclusively breastfed myself, but had seen several things that made me wonder whether or not BM in a bottle was still considered exclusively breastfeeding. It is, after all, my breast that is still nourishing her.


----------



## not_a_witch (Jul 22, 2006)

I would say that the definition of "exclusively breast fed" depends upon what you are trying to communicate. If, looking back in twenty years, you want to say that your baby never receieved any formula supplementation in his life, then whether or not the breast milk came in a bottle you could say that you "exclusively breast fed" him.

If, on the other hand, you are talking about the mother's reproductive health and nutritional needs, then "exclusively breast fed" by necessity must me that the baby is receiving nothing except for breast milk -- no juice, no water, no solid foods. The statistic taht "breast feeding is 95% effective as a contraceptive" only applies to that rigid definition. Also, when trying to determine how much food a nursing mother needs, it is important that we only call it exclusive breast feeding if there are no calories going to the baby from another source.

My son is currently 8 months old and eat three meals of solid food a day, so I no longer say that he is exclusively breast fed unless I mean that he has not ever had formula.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamanurse*
I'm an exclusive pumper (not by choice) and struggle with what terminology is appropriate for me to use. I tell medical professionals that I'm lactating. However, I never say that my babe is breastfed because she unfortunately does not breastfeed. Even though she has never had formula, I still feel like I'm lying if I say we're breastfeeding. So, I say she eats bm.

I also say I am lactating, but am an EPer as well. Some will be offended if you don't. I try to not offend. (of course it happens sometimes anyway)


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

I say it simply means you're exclusively, meaning no other foods, giving DC breastmilk. I wonder if those who have indicated it refers to HOW the milk gets to the child perhaps have mis-read or mis-understood?

I exclusively breastfed Eamon until he was past 11 months (at which time he pushed me over, grabbed my organic apple, and went to town), meaning I fed him nothing but b'milk. No other food.

I don't count medicines or homeopathics, since they aren't actually FED to a kiddo...









Perhaps "breastMILKfed" would be a good compromise word for those who wonder how to describe exclusive or partial pumping?


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

Reading back over my post...the word "breastfed" is a silly one, isn't it? We're not feeding them breast, right? (nor is a bottlefed baby eating a bottle). Might as well call ourselves fork-fed!









OK that "logic" doesn't go much further, but I just thought it was silly all of a sudden. Maybe it's late in the day and hot and DS is putting masking tape all over the TV and I don't care!!! Loopy, that's what I am.







:


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

I think it depends on the context and to whom I'm talking. When I say EBF I could mean:

1. Only breastmilk (no formula)
2. Only breastmilk (no solids or formula)

I would still use exclusively breastfed to describe a relationship in which baby was receiving mom's milk via bottle or SNS.


----------



## siobhang (Oct 23, 2005)

well, when I worked in international public health, we used the terms breastfed exclusively and supplemented.

Exclusively for the first 6 months meaning breastmilk only - no water, juice, breastmilk substitutes, or solids. No mention of delivery method.

Supplemented for the next 18 months meaning supplementing breastmilk with solids/weaning foods. Supplementation in this case does NOT mean formula, but rather the variety of solid foods given to babies and toddlers in other cultures.

Hope this helps.

Siobhan


----------



## luv2eatamango (May 4, 2004)

I like pp's suggestion of "breastMILKfed", although I did use the term "exclusively breastfed" for the first six months with my firstborn (even though I pumped on occasion).


----------

